# Michigan Frog Meeting



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

The next Michigan Dendrobatid Group meeting has been scheduled for Dec. 15th at 1pm in Lansing, MI. There will be plenty of food, but feel free to bring a drink or dish to pass! Everyone is invited, the more the merrier! 

There is a FB event here so you can RSVP and invite friends: Michigan Frog Meeting | Facebook

Also, as an added bonus, everyone who comes will get a bag of free cuttings with at least half a dozen assorted terrarium suitable plants. Lots of great deals on everything that I sell on my site as well for those of you who make the journey this way!

Please feel free to post here what frogs you will have for sale/trade, plants, and other supplies as well! You can also post on Facebook.

If you have questions, please feel free to PM me, or email [email protected] or [email protected].

Hope to see lots of you there!

Address:
3114 Avalon St.
Lansing, MI 48911
*Only minutes off of several major highways!


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I have SI anthonyi. 7 months ootw. Some calling males. Some non calling mysteries. Looking to trade for auros, terribilis or to sell.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

How much are you asking for them?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I appreciate the invite Mike! I'd love to go, but imagine I may have to pass on it. I looked it up and it'd be about a 4 1/2 drive. If opportunity knocks or some of us from Indiana carpool up there, then I might make it. I'll reply on the FB invite when the time gets a little closer.

Thanks again, Chris


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

0.0.4 for 100


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

Im looking for a male standard imitator.
I have several leuc froglets and might still have some green and black auratus I could bring if there is any intrest.
Look forward to meeting every one.

Rob


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I would like to make it to one of these meets to put faces to the names.... Working retail in the holiday season is a PITA. I am gonna try and swing it though...So put me down as a maybe.


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

It looks like I will be able to make it.
I should have:
1 probable female Leuc. $60
one proven pair of green and black pan. auratus. $220.
Lots of 1-3 month old green and black auratus. $30 each.
Lots of 1-3 month old Orange Lamasi. $40 each.
Lots of 5-9 month old Azureus. $50 each.

I am looking for 1 female Nic. green and black auratus and 1 male Nom. Imitator.
I am open to trades, the worst I can say is no thanks.

Thanks, Curtis


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I might be interested in some of the Orange Lamasi... I will let you know for sure closer to the time of the meeting.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks like crittercurt and milkman are a match.


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

gturmindright said:


> Looks like crittercurt and milkman are a match.


I noticed that too thought it was kind of funny.
I might have some intrest in your SI's if I can find some room I've wanted a group for some time now.


----------



## Lemon&Lime (May 12, 2012)

We'd like to come if teen boys are welcome. We just started our collection of darts... one vivariumi s completed and are working on two other vivariums. My boys are 12yo and 14yo... froggers in training. LOL. They are well spoken and have a wicked sense of humor. My youngest is interested in learning how to breed darts.... while this is a way off for us I'd love to fuel their interest by meeting local froggers. Thanks Ruth


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

They are more than welcome! There is another young frogger from AA who will be there as well!


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

Is it OK if I invite myself


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely!


----------



## dort (Jul 10, 2009)

I have:

Male patricias. 4 of them. I would love to trade for (or buy) a female.
Probable female matecho.
Probable female leucs.
Lots of cobalts, a few alanis, tarapoto imi and auratus froglets.


Looking for a male cobalt and female patricia. See you guys at my house


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, I will probably be there! I'll let you know if I can't, but I am planning on it, and it sounds like fun!

Thanks Mike, for the invitation!

Will


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ill also have a couple 12x12x18 tanks, and an 18 cube to get rid of cheap.

Can also have cultures of isos, springs, flour beetles, and bean beetles if anyone is interested.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

18" exo cube?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes it is.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone looking for any auros? I have 0.0.2 female gold auros. Probably females. 3+years old.
I also have 1.0.2 green auros. The two are probably females. 8+ mos. old.

I want some mint or orange terribilis. I would trade all five for a group of four froglets. I just want some terribilis.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Or, I guess they're for sale too.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm gonna have to edit those last posts. I have a group of auros for sale. 1.0.4.
Here are pictures of them all. gturmindright's Library | Photobucket


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm looking for some auratus - either super blue, maybe hawaiian, or Highland bronze? Or any others, If anyone has any, just let me know!

Thanks,

Will


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Will,

If you're looking for some nice sized ones, the Panamanian Green and Bronze we have are HUGE!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Not sure I will beable to get off work but if there is someone is interested in varadero or sirensis orange looking to sell small groups....I am going to try and get it off though.
Varadero ages range from 3m to 9m and sirensis 2/3m to 4/6m...
sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

If I can get off work I'm going to try to make it. I'll let you know Mike.
P.S. Some of you may already know, but I'm looking for some Blue footed Leucs.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Not sure I will beable to get off work but if there is someone is interested in varadero or sirensis orange looking to sell small groups....I am going to try and get it off though.
> Varadero ages range from 3m to 9m and sirensis 2/3m to 4/6m...
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


I forgot to add the prices.....Varadero for Michigan group $55 per frog and sirensis $30 per frog. I might just come wither I have to work Saturday night or not I have missed everyone of these the last 2 years.....

James


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

18" exo has been sold.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I will def have 1 Leuc froglet to bring.

I hoping I have some more Green Imis, Leucs & Alanis froglets morph out by then in time for the meet, but knowing my luck itll be the week after ;-)

Mike, ill also be bringing your Green Imis. Again, im hoping atleast all of yours morph out in time, but as of today I do have 3 for sure.

Anyone interested in Leuc, SI, or Green Imi tads?

What about tads 1-2 weeks from morphing?
(Leucs, Green Imis, Alanis)


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Zach, yeah, I was thinking of stopping in there around Christmas if nobody had and Highlands or Super Blue!

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Is anyone coming from the Chicago area?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I dont think so... I will be going there the following day for the Wheaton show though.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I am trying to make a trade with a guy from Chicago and I want to pay someone to do the pickup and drop off so if anyone is coming from Chicago area your gas would be payed for.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

3 varadero pending....I will have 2 I can bring to the meeting...I can sell them for $90 for the both frogs to a group member if any one is interested...

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Zuke72 (May 27, 2009)

I have 3 inferalanis froglets for $20 each and 1 lone unsexed matecho for $40 or would trade for any kind of auratus froglets. I have 2 male intermedius that I would love to find a female for. If anyone has an available female for purchase or I would be happy to trade one of the males.


----------



## Zuke72 (May 27, 2009)

Also if anyone has any extra producing cultures of hydeis it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok ... this is what I have left for sale. 
If anyone is interested in anything, I need to know before 12am Sat morning. (Before the end of Fri night).
*These are "Meet Prices" Only*

4 Green Imitator tads - $15 ea.
6 Alanis tads; (1 week from morphing out) - $25 ea.: Take all 6 for $120
1 Leuc froglet (3 wks ootw) - $25

Take everything for $200 OBO.


----------



## Living4theLord (Aug 6, 2008)

I have several 1+ year old tincs (citronella, bakhuis, azureus) $60 each. I also have a new 36x18x36 exo terra terrarium for $200.


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

Had a great time at the meeting really enjoyed finally meeting some others in hobby the addiction continues.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

milkman said:


> Had a great time at the meeting really enjoyed finally meeting some others in hobby the addiction continues.


I agree. It was a great time. Met some great people.
For those that didnt come ... you missed out!
Cant wait for the next one!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Glad I finally got to make one of these meetings....Great group of people and great conversation. I will definantly make more of these in the future.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

Had a great time. Learn some things. Meet some nice people. Injected the love of frogs into my veins. Thanks so much everyone for your help and support as I enter this new and exciting world of Dart Frogs


----------

